# signs after mating.



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

My modenas was feeding each other yesterday., then I didn't saw them., how can I find whether they are mated or not ,any signs for finding out it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You'll know when they have eggs. Do they have a nest box to have the eggs in?


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanq for reply jay3, yea I hav a bowl filled with sand..,but male nly sit on it, female didn't sat on it once.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't you give them some nesting materials that they can collect to make a nest with. They like to do that before they lay eggs. Straw or something similar is good. Natural for them to build a nest.


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

I used to scatter some of dry sticks on loft, but they will not take it,. Juz now I saw male was vigrously bitting female,chasing around the cage.,anything wrong?/ or its normal?.. Plss say.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe the sticks you offered were too large or something. Can you offer straw or dry grasses of something? Maybe they just were not ready to build a nest. That is an important part of their nesting together. Building one.


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanq bro!!!!
What about the male bitting female ferociously? Is it normal?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Males will do that in trying to get her to go to the nest. If he is too aggressive and is actually hurting her, then I would separate them. Are they in an area where she can get away? They shouldn't be closed up in a small cage where she cannot get away from him if she needs to.


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

Mmm ok bro, but the cock is not interested in chasing to nest bowl,I think its trying to mate... Cuz he bites her even though she was in nest..., that was big cage 4ft×2ft×4ft


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he is hurting her then you need to separate them for a bit.


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanq bro!!!!
Any tips for quick mating?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why the hurry? They will mate when they are ready, and they feel safe.


----------



## Mogun rox (Nov 24, 2015)

Okay thanq jay3


----------

